# Ireland's current crop of comedians



## RMCF (13 Dec 2009)

There's a few Irish comedians who seem to have taken over the airwaves in recent times, and I was just looking for people's opinions on them.

I am a big fan of Dara O'Briain - very funny man.

However, and here comes the rant, there are a few others out there who I just can't stand.

No1 has to be Ed Bryne - a hugely over-rated guy who I just can't see the appeal of.

Following shortly behind him is Neil Delamere. He seems to be everywhere at the minute and again is just too weak a comedian for me. Have had the misfortune to catch his RTE rip-off of Harry Hills TV Burp or Russell Howards Good News, and his is shickingly unfunny compared to the other two. There is no excitement or life in his show, and it would nearly put you to sleep watching it.

Staying on THE PANEL theme, Colin Murphy also isn't that funny imho, and that git with the pipe (his name escapes me now) is awful. What is it with the pipe anyway. Does he think thats funny?


----------



## Caveat (13 Dec 2009)

I like Dara and I like Ed Byrne too!  Neil Delamare, agreed, not great.  Don't like Colin Murphy either.

I think _Jason_ Byrne is one of the worst - you sure that's not who you are thinking of?  Aside from not being funny at all he comes across as utterly wired (but not in a good way) desperate and a bit unhinged IMO.

Someone I didn't expect to like, but do, is Jimeoin.  Saw the cover of his DVD - him with a Guinness lip and pulling a 'funny' face and thought "Oh no - A 'zany' oirish comedian" but he turned out to be very funny I thought.

Like Tommy Tiernan sometimes and Dylan Moran most of the time.

Is the pipe guy Andrew whatsisname from Raheny?


----------



## ninsaga (13 Dec 2009)

Dara - very good
Jason Byrne - very good
Ed Byrne & Tommy Tiernan - didn't they used to be funny once though
Neil Delamere - am equally puzzled - where did he come from - is he going to be the Hal Roche of the future perhaps
Des Bishop - great - very original
Catherine Lynch & yer man from Naked Camera - great but kinda one trick ponies now methinks
Pipe man & Colin Murphy - there is the odd glimmer of funny stuff here and there in between all the fluff (and there is alot of fluff!)


----------



## JP1234 (13 Dec 2009)

Dara O'Briain is very good, he is intelligent and his comedy shows that.

I have seen both Colin Murphy and Andrew Maxwell live, Maxwell was funnier as he interacted more with the audience and was quick at adapting his act to the audience, Murphy was quite boring really, I laughed a few times but it was all set pieces from him. I think they both suffer on The Panel from the move to RTE1 as it seems more edited, the whole programme has gone a bit rubbish lately - maybe that is just down to David McWilliams and his freaky eyes though!

Can't stand Jason Byrne - agree with Caveat on that one and Neil Delamere I now find unwatchably embarressing.

The one I really really despise is Tommy Tiernan, he just comes across as a nasty, sneering fool.  I genuinely cannot understand why anyone would find him amusing - clearly people do though


----------



## delgirl (13 Dec 2009)

Love Jimmy Carr - sounds like an Englishman, but was apparently born in Ireland and has an Irish passport, so I suppose he counts.


----------



## Betsy Og (13 Dec 2009)

Dara is cream of the crop I think, great wit, intelligence, expressive face. I dont find Delamere too bad. Jason Byrne is brutal, that show he had was the worst bleep I've ever seen. Maxwell a bit too messy/slapstick for me

Des Bishop has improved vastly, there was a stage there when I feared he'd never get beyond the immersion story. Good reflections on Irish life, very perceptive.

Lets hear it for Mrs Brown???, ....... no?    Even the occasional ads for that turns my stomach, who buys that stuff.

Anyone seen the Savage Eye??, have missed it so far but like the ads that are on.


----------



## RMCF (14 Dec 2009)

Andrew Maxwell - thats him, rubbish !!

Also not mad on Jason Byrne either. Must be a Byrne thing.

Tommy Tiernan has his funny moments.

Can't stand that PJ Gallagher fella either. Same old gags now for years. Get a new act, would you?


----------



## Rois (14 Dec 2009)

I also think the panel has deteriorated since McWilliams took over chair. 
However, I think Andrew Maxwell is very funny on it and Mairead Farrell is also good.

Am enjoying the new Ardal O'Hanlon series - Val Falvey. 
Would like to see more of Pat Shortt also.  

Jimmy Carr is very funny.


----------



## BoscoTalking (14 Dec 2009)

probably agree with most of previous posters except that i think Dylan Moran is excellent. The show black books was never aired in Ireland but it was great. 

Ed Byrne does not do anything to tickle my funnybone but it has to be said he is completely tailered to the English audience.


----------



## ninsaga (14 Dec 2009)

Saw only some of the new Savage Eye series - I think its brilliant - again its following the same format as previous episodes but it works for me. I don't know how he is getting away with some of the stuff he's doing to be hones with you - it crosses the line in places. I thinks its on again tonight (hopefully!)


----------



## Caveat (14 Dec 2009)

pennypitstop said:


> Ed Byrne ... completely tailered to the English audience.


 
Don't really get this.  What do you mean?


----------



## BoscoTalking (14 Dec 2009)

Caveat said:


> Don't really get this.  What do you mean?


that some comedians do well in UK that don't here and vice versa. Same goes for some US comedians. For example d'unbelievables did not travel well outside of Ireland and the british Office did not win hearts in the US and had to be totally reworked.


----------



## TarfHead (14 Dec 2009)

pennypitstop said:


> probably agree with most of previous posters except that i think Dylan Moran is excellent..


 
+1

I saw him a while back in Vicar Street. His opening line (involving the Celtic Tiger, a hot air balloon and peacock sandwiches) was brilliant, could only have been delivered by him and loses everything in the re-telling.

Also, when they're good, the _Apres Match_ team are brilliant.

Ed Byrne once had a good joke involving Dexy's Midnight Runenrs, but that was a loooooong time ago.


----------



## Caveat (14 Dec 2009)

pennypitstop said:


> that some comedians do well in UK that don't here and vice versa. Same goes for some US comedians. For example d'unbelievables did not travel well outside of Ireland and the british Office did not win hearts in the US and had to be totally reworked.


 
Of course, but I meant what is it about Ed Byrne that suggests UK audiences would like him more than Irish ones though?


----------



## BoscoTalking (14 Dec 2009)

because he started out in the uk when he was college, doing stuff that would work mainly for the uk audiences.  he bases himself and his material mainly on uk stuff.


----------



## ninsaga (14 Dec 2009)

JP1234 said:


> The one I really really despise is Tommy Tiernan, he just comes across as a nasty, sneering fool.  I genuinely cannot understand why anyone would find him amusing - clearly people do though



Agreed... I wouldn't cross to road to see him if he was playing for free.



Betsy Og said:


> Lets hear it for Mrs Brown???, ....... no?    Even the occasional ads for that turns my stomach, who buys that stuff.



Absolutely dreadful.... then again this type of stuff is catered for the Dubs & doesn't travel at all outside the Pale (just like Guinness of course)


----------



## Deiseblue (14 Dec 2009)

I must say that I've always found Neil Delamere's live shows to be both highly original and more importantly highly enjoyable.


----------



## TarfHead (14 Dec 2009)

ninsaga said:


> Absolutely dreadful.... then again this type of stuff is catered for the Dubs & doesn't travel at all outside the Pale (just like Guinness of course)


 
Think of it as revenge for D'Unbelievables  ?

Speaking as a Dub (whatever _that_ means ), Pat Shortt is to be admired for his success, but I just don't get D'Unbelievables or Kilnaskully.

I don't get Brendan O'Carroll, either BTW.


----------



## ninsaga (14 Dec 2009)

Nah - I prefer to think of Kilnaskully as revenge for Mr Brown


----------



## Caveat (14 Dec 2009)

pennypitstop said:


> because he started out in the uk when he was college, doing stuff that would work mainly for the uk audiences. he bases himself and his material mainly on uk stuff.


 
Ah fair enough. I still like him though 



ninsaga said:


> Agreed... I wouldn't cross to road to see him if he was playing for free.


 
I think he can be too much sometimes but I also think he can be very good. He does himself no favours though, especially on chat shows - "Oooh I'm controversial and I'm going to upset everyone" and I don't think I've ever seen him come across well in that format. Live, is a different story altogether.

Agree on Kilnascully and Brendan O'Carroll (fifth rate Billy Connolly - he even uses his jokes).

Is Kevin MacAleer still around? Used to really like his stuff - an acquired taste maybe, but it was different.


----------



## censuspro (14 Dec 2009)

Bill Hicks used to talk about the "artistic roll call" He referred to comedians and other "artists" who did advertising for Coke and Taco Bell etc. He said that if a comedian does a TV ad they are off the artistic roll call for life.

I think this has to apply to Irish comedians. They seem more interested in becoming a celebrity than in comedy.


----------



## ninsaga (14 Dec 2009)

Aaaahhhh Kevin McAleer - who spring boarded out of Nighthawks - went to see him way way back & his show was great - am just as interested to see where he ended up. Again he had a set theme which is kinda risky as people can get tired of it.


----------



## Deiseblue (14 Dec 2009)

ninsaga said:


> Aaaahhhh Kevin McAleer - who spring boarded out of Nighthawks - went to see him way way back & his show was great - am just as interested to see where he ended up. Again he had a set theme which is kinda risky as people can get tired of it.


He is now writing a weekly column in the Sunday Indo magazine.


----------



## Cahir (14 Dec 2009)

ninsaga said:


> Aaaahhhh Kevin McAleer - who spring boarded out of Nighthawks - went to see him way way back & his show was great - am just as interested to see where he ended up. Again he had a set theme which is kinda risky as people can get tired of it.




I saw him doing a live show a couple of months ago.  He was good but quite tame.  We were the youngest people in the audience by far (most seemed to be in their 50s or older) so maybe he appeals best to that age group.

I hate Ed Byrne, Jason Byrne and Tommy Tiernan.  I much prefer going along to see relatively unknown people at the laughter lounge and international bar.

I can't stand Kilnascully or Mrs. Brown.  I also think they're for a much older age group.


----------



## cork (14 Dec 2009)

I think Dublin people like Mrs. Brown.

Can't see much in it myself.


----------



## Sunny (14 Dec 2009)

cork said:


> I think Dublin people like Mrs. Brown.
> 
> Can't see much in it myself.


 
I don't know one Dublin person who likes Mrs. Brown. Same with Fair City!


----------



## sunrock (14 Dec 2009)

The thing to remember is that British audiences see irish comedians differently than Irish audiences.Dara o brian is very succesful there....He is like an irish Jay Leno.....looks chubby/ugly,always smiling and laughing and talking and able to improvise. I think Ed byrne is doing well in Britian too.Being on the T.V is so important.
Also the experience gained there helps them to be more professional and of course the market and money is there.Des bishop is very natural and talented.....why he wastes his time with the gaeilge is beyond me.Tommy Tiernan appeals to a certain sector...only.Jimeoin has honed his craft abroad and is probably our best comedian....why don`t we see more of him on RTE.


----------



## ney001 (14 Dec 2009)

Just watched that savage eye gor the first time tonight, jaysus is it always that bad?? I reckon when I'm on my deathbed I'll still be thinking about the half hour of life I wasted watching that rubbish! 

As Irish comedians go, I reckon tiernan and o'brian are the best we have. God I miss Dermot Morgan!


----------



## RMCF (14 Dec 2009)

I miss Dave Allen.


----------



## Ceist Beag (15 Dec 2009)

ney001 said:


> Just watched that savage eye gor the first time tonight, jaysus is it always that bad?? I reckon when I'm on my deathbed I'll still be thinking about the half hour of life I wasted watching that rubbish!



Just goes to show that comedy really is down to personal taste. Personally I think the Savage Eye is one of the funniest shows RTE has put out in recent years, up there with Naked Camera.


----------



## ninsaga (15 Dec 2009)

Thought the Savage Eye last night was very funny (a few cringes - but good for most of it)....even to the point that alot of it was even accurate!


----------



## z107 (15 Dec 2009)

> Ireland's current crop of comedians


I thought this thread was going to be about the government.


----------



## Mpsox (15 Dec 2009)

I don't think some Irish comedians understand that being obscene/controversial is not the same as being funny, Tommy Tiernan and Dave Savage spring to mind as does that eejit who does the 2nd rate Gift grub impressions on the Gerry Ryan show. Likewise I cannot see the point of the likes of Brendan O'Carrol or Catherine Lynch and the Panel is totally overrated, it's a poor mans have I got news for you

Pat Short/Jon Kenny can be very funny and if you are a culchie there is an element of  " I know someone like that" to it. Also saw Des Bishop once do a rapping Devalera which was quite funny

I liked Dermot Morgan,  Niall Tobin can be very good as well,


----------



## Caveat (15 Dec 2009)

Mpsox said:


> I don't think some Irish comedians understand that being obscene/controversial is not the same as being funny, Tommy Tiernan and Dave Savage spring to mind...


 
You see that's what I don't get. To me, Tommy Tiernan is funny (no comedy genius mind you) a lot of the time and sometimes not. The fact that he is foul mouthed and/or crude has got nothing to do with it. He just happens to be that as well. 

I'm not saying you Mpsox, but I have a feeling that a lot of people simply don't like TT purely because of the obscenities - and they think that it is for the very same 'sniggery' reasons that people _do_ like him - and for no other reason.

In fact, the funniest stuff he does IMO has nothing to do with sex or bodily functions or swearing per se at all. He just happens to swear when he talks about it.

+1 on Niall Toibin though!


----------



## Ceist Beag (15 Dec 2009)

Caveat said:


> You see that's what I don't get. To me, Tommy Tiernan is funny (no comedy genius mind you) a lot of the time and sometimes not.



Am with ye there Caveat. When he is funny he can cause me to laugh so much it hurts - one of the few that can do this. But when he's not funny he can really get it wrong. I guess it's not easy trying to come up with funny stuff all the time - but I'd rather have someone get it wrong sometimes if they can get it as right as Tommy gets it at other times. Lets face it he's not putting forward any personal opinion when he gets it wrong - he's trying to be funny!


----------



## ney001 (15 Dec 2009)

Ceist Beag said:


> Just goes to show that comedy really is down to personal taste. Personally I think the Savage Eye is one of the funniest shows RTE has put out in recent years, up there with Naked Camera.


 

Definitely personal taste, naked camera was almost as bad as that anonymous crap by jason byrne! - every week the same crap.   Dylan Moran is good, Ed byrne is just dire, there is some ad on the radio at the moment where he is telling some 'joke' about mince pies for sale in November and how stupid it is, want to pull my hair out when I hear him.  I find Colin Murphy ok most of the time on the panel, likeable guy not hilarious though. Des Bishop can make me laugh alright but overall pretty feckin patronising I find!

God I wish Bill Bailey was Irish!- about the funniest comedian around at the moment.


----------



## ninsaga (15 Dec 2009)

ney001 said:


> ......I wish Billy Bailey was Irish!- about the funniest comedian around at the moment.



agreed - outstanding comedy


----------



## Mpsox (16 Dec 2009)

Caveat said:


> You see that's what I don't get. To me, Tommy Tiernan is funny (no comedy genius mind you) a lot of the time and sometimes not. The fact that he is foul mouthed and/or crude has got nothing to do with it. He just happens to be that as well.
> 
> In fact, the funniest stuff he does IMO has nothing to do with sex or bodily functions or swearing per se at all. He just happens to swear when he talks about it.
> 
> +1 on Niall Toibin though!


 
this is what I don't get, I just don't find TT funny at all and the obscenities mask his lack of talent. I've seen him on TV a few times, I can truely say, I don't think I ever laughed

Interesting how people tastes differ


----------



## Caveat (16 Dec 2009)

Yeah of course - no accounting for taste. But in TT's defense, more than any other comedian, TV is the worst place to see him.


----------



## DonDub (16 Dec 2009)

cork said:


> I think Dublin people like Mrs. Brown.
> 
> Can't see much in it myself.


 
What... like Cork people like kilinascully??  come on now,or should that be cop on now..


----------



## BoscoTalking (17 Dec 2009)

DonDub said:


> What... like Cork people like kilinascully??  come on now,or should that be cop on now..


kilinascully based in Tipperary and Cork folks generally don't get on with Tipp boys - something to do with hurling...


----------



## sunrock (18 Dec 2009)

I thought HECTOR was quite funny in the Late Late Show the other night. Not sure if he is a comedian or just a T.V. presenter.He was just being himself which helped.He is teaming up with Tommy Tiernan for something.
As has being previously said a lot depends on the medium......whether in a local hall or on T.V.
A good comedian can interact with the audience or at least get the pulse of the audience.Most of the audiences have their own stresses and problems and the comedian has to "disarm " these.....to get the attention of the audience.This might be done by comedians who are zany and maybe half mad..not put on  mind you...like spike milligan.Others go for  an all guns blazing approach of expletives and blue and over the top outrage. In america they are very formulaic and are strictly on script due to political correctness.... a lot of them are failed actors


----------



## johnd (18 Dec 2009)

There is something so desperate about some Irish comedians that is so off putting. They have this fixed mad grin on thier faces trying so hard to be amusing and failing. I think the reason Tommy Tiernan and Hector fall into this group is that if you have a few drinks you'll laugh at anything but at home, reasonable sober, you realise they are not funny. 

For me - Dara O'Brian and Dylan Moran are the only two Irish comedians who have genuine talent.


----------



## PyritePete (24 Dec 2009)

For me thumbs up for

D O Briain, Tommy Tiernan, Dylan Moran, Colin Murphy Andrew Maxwell

Thumbs down for

Jason Byrne, Jason Byrne & Jason Byrne. Naked Camera, PJ Gallagher
Dermot Whelan 

Saw Joe Rooney from Fr Ted fame as a warm-up in Tivoli and he was hilarious


----------



## Betsy Og (29 Dec 2009)

Just watched PJ Gallagher's motorbike show on the RTE Player - great yoke that Player- and thoroughly enjoyed it. Have a minor interest in bikes so I suppose that helps but whether you think he's great or brutal as a comedian I think you have to say that he's a very likeable lad. Well done PJ.


----------



## Mpsox (30 Dec 2009)

I had the misfortune to watch Hector and Tommy's craic house over the Christmas on RTE. Possibly the worst Tv programme RTE have ever produced. I'm not sure what was worst, Hector's fawning over poor "victimised" Paul Galvin or the fact that they were so short of guests that that they had to invite on 3 former schoolmates to recall the great craic they had in school. I enjoyed my school reunion a couple of years ago but it wasn't so entertaining that I'd expect the nation to watch it on TV. Hector was badly exposed as the one trick pony he really is and whose "act" is starting to wear very thin


----------



## birdy (30 Dec 2009)

Mpsox said:


> I had the misfortune to watch Hector and Tommy's craic house over the Christmas on RTE. Possibly the worst Tv programme RTE have ever produced. I'm not sure what was worst, Hector's fawning over poor "victimised" Paul Galvin or the fact that they were so short of guests that that they had to invite on 3 former schoolmates to recall the great craic they had in school. I enjoyed my school reunion a couple of years ago but it wasn't so entertaining that I'd expect the nation to watch it on TV. Hector was badly exposed as the one trick pony he really is and whose "act" is starting to wear very thin


+1 
It was awful alright, hope RTE don't intend it to be a regular thing. Hector is so awful.


----------



## BillK (31 Dec 2009)

Watched Dara O'Briain, Rory McGrath and Griff Rhys Jones on TV last night travelling across Ireland by boat. Hilarious!


----------



## Chocks away (31 Dec 2009)

BillK said:


> Watched Dara O'Briain, Rory McGrath and Griff Rhys Jones on TV last night travelling across Ireland by boat. Hilarious!


C'mon now Bill, we know it's been wet but ~~~~~~~~~. Have you been on the bong pipe again?


----------



## Lak (31 Dec 2009)

"C'mere...Theres more"  No one has yet mentioned the all time master of Irish comedy
Jimmy Cricket









Ahh well suit yourselves then !


----------



## sunrock (1 Jan 2010)

Yeah, the craic house was desperate stuff.Paul Galvin was interesting enough in his story but Hector justn`t wasn`t funny and TT seemed disinterested.
Brendan Grace or Niall Toibin would have been much better, as solo entertainers I might add.
In a way it showed you can`t so easily ad lib your way to be funny especially with serious guests.Most great solo entertainers have finely honed their craft meticulously and have gained loads of experience and stagecraft and developed the "chemistry and magic" that makes  their act a special experience for their audience.Liberace ,Danny la rue , Tommy cooper spring to mind.


----------

